# The coolant temperature gauge is acting up.



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a 2001 Nissan Altima, and as I was driving, I noticed the temperature gauge hangs low. It doesn't get up to "warm" temperatures even when driving for quite a while. It will bobble up and down like it's not reading anything. Anybody know what the problem is? I guess its the temperature sensor and not a thermastat problem. Because if it was running open loop on a thermastat, it would throw a check engine light wouldnt it? 

Thanks for reading.
-Viet


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

I'd get the specs and then check voltage at the teperature sensor.


----------

